# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cost of tiler to tile a bathroom?

## caban79

I am about to demolish and renovate from scratch my combined bathroom / laundry in Brisbane.  I have about 30m2 of wall tiles to go up and 6m2 of floor tiles.  The wall tiles are 600x300 porcelain and the floor tiles are 300x300 ceramic.  How much do tilers usually charge for such work?  My walls are double brick with concrete render and will be stripped back to bare and ready to be waterproofed and tiled. 
I have only obtained 1 quote, but it seemed a bit pricey... 
Any advice on what this should be costing per m2? 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## autogenous

Get 2 more quotes. 
Bathrooms are intense, especially if the walls and floor are a mess.  It will depend on the tiles too.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Expect around $40.00 per square metre, but a few quotes.

----------


## Ezra Tiling

I agree, you'll be looking at around $40/metre depending on the job. 
You will find ads for tilers with prices "From $25/sqm" but in my experience, you really get what you pay for unfortunately. 
What suburb of Brisbane are you in? Just out of curiousity... I may have some recommendations depending on your area.

----------


## caban79

Thank you very much for your feedback - $40 to $60m2 is more in the range I was considering, but the estimate I received was for $80m2 plus GST for the laying, $40m2 for concrete bedding on the floor and a further $4.50 lineal metre plus GST for siliconing the joins afterward.  I thought that sounded very high. 
I do sometimes wonder whether when tradesmen see single female they try and have a lend of you ... 
As recommended I actually obtained 2 other quotes and they are more in line with the price range you have suggested. 
Thank you so much for your advice.

----------


## Alice Norton

This is very interesting - I have just got a quote to tile a bathroom and toilet with 300 x 300 tiles. By their measure it is 16m2
I will supply the tiles, remove the  old shower tray and have a hob built, waterproofed and a totally cleared ready to lay surface.
They will supply all labour, grout, silicon  etc
This is a unit and I have already done the unit next door.
The tiler charged me $1000 to do the other unit   - this new unit the quote is $1600 plus GST so $100 m2 laying cost ?
Am I being had????
They did a great job and have done  great work on other jobs for me but I fear they are now pricing themselves out of a job  :Frown: 
Any advise
Many Thanks

----------


## Wombat1

I was reading this with interest as I have a small bathroom (4.5 sq m) that needs tiling and have already purchased the tiles. I've just been quoted around $200 per sq metre which seemed a lot. Is there a different rate for smaller jobs because they are a bit inconvenient?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The going rate for small areas is around $45 per square metre.

----------


## Scottythetiler

is the bathroom ready for tiling? 
that price may have included removal of old tiles, resheeting and waterproofing. 
bathrooms have a higher m2 rate due to the fact that floor falls take more time and all the fiddling around will take more time than laying a large main floor. 
if everything is ready for the tiler then a bathroom would be $85-$135 per meter to tile it, otherwise if the tiler has to do everything then $200 per meter sounds reasonable.

----------


## UNIQUO

does anyone have any recommendations on what prices to expect in Sydney? 
Thanks

----------

